# cool new commuter bikes I'd love to own



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

What other cool new bikes are you guys seeing? So much cool stuff on the market now.

Gunnar Fastlane

https://www.gunnarbikes.com/fastlane.php










Kona Humu

https://www.konaworld.com/09_humu_u.cfm










Electra Delivery 3i

https://www.electrabike.com/home.php


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

humu = meh... rides like and is basically a beach cruiser


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> humu = meh... rides like and is basically a beach cruiser


I guess I'm just a sucker for the looptail design.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I keep seeing breezers, I'm starting to think maybe I should be riding one. 

https://www.breezerbikes.com/bike_details.cfm?bikeType=town&frame=d&bike=citizen

<center><img src="https://www.breezerbikes.com/im/bikes/citizen-d.jpg"></center>


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

Spot Highline - 3 speed IGH, belt drive, hydro's

http://www.spotbikes.com/bikes/highline


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ryball said:


> Spot Highline - 3 speed IGH, belt drive, hydro's
> 
> http://www.spotbikes.com/bikes/highline




now that's interesting... almost looks like a monster-crosser w/ skinny tires and fenders... wonder what kind of clearance it has


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

blackhat said:


> I keep seeing breezers, I'm starting to think maybe I should be riding one.


We each have an 8-speed Breezer. I like it for my fall/winter commuting and errands. I switch to fixed gear for the fun of it during the nice months.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

blackhat said:


> I keep seeing breezers, I'm starting to think maybe I should be riding one.
> 
> https://www.breezerbikes.com/bike_details.cfm?bikeType=town&frame=d&bike=citizen
> 
> <center><img src="https://www.breezerbikes.com/im/bikes/citizen-d.jpg"></center>


I worked at a shop in SF in the early 90s that sold Breezers when he was doing the higher end Taiwanese mtbs. He used to come in from time to time. Super nice guy. Nice line of city/commuter bikes.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

ryball said:


> Spot Highline - 3 speed IGH, belt drive, hydro's
> 
> http://www.spotbikes.com/bikes/highline


Wow, cool. I guess they changed from just doing singlespeeds.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Henry Chinaski said:


> What other cool new bikes are you guys seeing?


I'm seeing this one up close and personal.  Crosshairs, but the Fastlane with discs was a thought. Now sporting a rack and some other stuff, and no seat bag. Some day I'll get around to taking some good shots of it.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Your photo of the Gunnar doesn't do it justice. I saw this paint scheme at the Handbuilt show in Indy and it looks better in person. Nice.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

You're right. Actually just a quick shot to send to The Touring Store for the rack (hence the left side), but it has an iridescent and pearlescent shine to it. It's almost one of those things you need to see in person, but I'll try again...


----------



## jmpier (Jun 14, 2009)

*swobo, folsum or otis*



Henry Chinaski said:


> What other cool new bikes are you guys seeing? So much cool stuff on the market now.
> 
> 
> Gotta be black.
> ...


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

ryball said:


> Spot Highline - 3 speed IGH, belt drive, hydro's
> 
> http://www.spotbikes.com/bikes/highline



I've been lusting after the highline too. Just haven't made it up to Golden yet to take it for a test ride.


----------



## ryball (Sep 19, 2008)

morryjg said:


> I've been lusting after the highline too. Just haven't made it up to Golden yet to take it for a test ride.


Yeah, I have to go 100+ miles to see one.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

That Kona Humu is the coolest in the bunch. But I dig cruisers in general. 

Here's my 29" Firemans (again):










And my 26" Firemans:










Great commuters, tourers, racers, all-rounders!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

ryball said:


> Yeah, I have to go 100+ miles to see one.



If/When I get up there I'll resurrect this thread and let you know what I think.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

BianchiJoe said:


> That Kona Humu is the coolest in the bunch. But I dig cruisers in general.
> 
> Here's my 29" Firemans (again):
> 
> ...


Those are hot. I totally want to build up a 24" Fireman cruiser with Skyway Tuff wheels.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Those are hot. I totally want to build up a 24" Fireman cruiser with Skyway Tuff wheels.


Oh, _hell_ yes! That's a great idea! :8:


----------

